# Air Compressor



## branter (Mar 10, 2010)

I own a 98 vr6 and the air compressor is shot and ticks. I really don't care about having cold A/C but I'd just like the noise to stop. Is there any way to disconnect the compressor to stop the noise? Or am I just going to have to replace it? I have the part already, just don't feel like going through the trouble if I don't have to. Thanks.


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Air Compressor (branter)*

Just pull the connector off the compressor white and green wire i believe


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Air Compressor (tacurong)*

If its always making noises , AC off then the cure is removal


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Air Compressor (branter)*

Sounds from the AC compressor when it is not "on" (as in engaged) is probably related to the AC Clutch Bearing or Clutch Assembly.
My howling AC Compressor was actually due to the clutch bearing.->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2289281


----------

